# Question about overclocking a factory overclocked GPU



## deSat (Sep 28, 2009)

I'm planning to replace my 8800gt with a GTX 460 soon and I was wondering if I should buy a factory overclocked card or if I should buy one at stock speeds and overclock it myself. What I need to know is how much I can overclock a factory overclocked card as compared to a stock card. Let's say, hypothetically, that the stock card can be brought to 850 MHz core and 2000 MHz memory without increasing the voltage. Would the factory overclocked card have the same ceiling or can it go higher without having to bump up the voltage? This is considering that the two cards have the same manufacturer, which is probably the case with the cards I'm considering.


----------



## r00x (Feb 13, 2011)

Honestly, you'll probably find the factory overclocked cards offer no guarantee of higher performance beyond the frequency which comes on the box. The only way to guarantee a higher clock ceiling would be to buy a card that is factory overclocked to that ceiling.

Most GTX 460's can comfortably reach 800MHz with little effort. I have an 800MHz factory overclocked card and a 725MHz factory overclocked card. Both will run at 850MHz with a small voltage bump, but the 800MHz card required watercooling and a massive overvolt to run over 900MHz stably.

As a side note, 2000MHz is a conservative clock for a GTX 460's memory as well. Something between 2150 and 2250MHz should be achievable!

Short answer: There's no guarantee beyond what's on the box and even identical models will vary.


----------



## deSat (Sep 28, 2009)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## haZh Nimo (Jan 30, 2011)

check out the ASUS ENGTS 450 TOP OC version. get it and save your money for any other upgrade.


----------

